

Show HN: My tool to divide up stuff between two people - cavedave
http://fairandsquare.ie/products/shared_property_division_tool.html

======
cavedave
We've just launched this tool to help people fairly divide stuff between them.
It uses linear programming to calculate the maximin allocation. This is the
allocation that gives the worst off person as much as possible.

I have a use case describing a divorce example use case
[here](<http://fairandsquare.ie/products/example.html>). I would love to hear
any comments or questions you have.

    
    
        Dave formerly of the cave

